# Scales - are cheap scales not good enough?



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Hi,

why do you need expensive acacia etc weighing scales?

why aren't standard cheap kitchen scales sufficient, is it because they're not really accurate & expensive ones will be?

I see someone posted these & said they're good, at only £13 (because of the colour) would these not be great?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Cheap scales can do their job until the first pour-over on them.

Yesterday received Rhino Dosing Scale for test and it is pretty accurate and with bright LCD.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Lots of threads about scales so worth searching the forum. The ones you show are the same as those sold under many other brand names like 'Amir', 'Brifit' and others. I've got the Amir version (in silver) and they're accurate enough (0.1g) if a bit laggy, so you can overshoot your goal output weight a bit if not paying attention.

The benefit of these scales though, besides the price, is that they're thin in profile and so can fit under the portafilter with sufficient space left for a cup or glass. Especially important if using a machine like the Gaggia Classic with limited headroom.

What you tend to get with higher price options is faster processing of the load-cell data and therefore a quicker reaction to any change in weight on the weighing platter. Note that this isn't always the case though, and some of the pricier options can also be laggy, and not especially long lived.


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

Agree with Skizz, I have the silver Brifit scale from amazon and bit of lag but nothing to put me off buying another if I had too, nice and thin to fit under the PF with a cup, weigh out my beans, grind, cup dose.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I only use cheap scales too.

They are perfectly accurate but as others said, they have a bit of a lag, doesn't bother me.

I have two sets, a meatier set for pourover and general kitchen duties, and a slim set for espresso weighing on the machine.

If scales are likely to get wet you may need to look for waterproof ones that will put the price up. I've only had a couple of splashes without any drama.

Bigger scales are Eravsow with a washable top mat and also a timer that is very handy. Slim scales are Brifit with no timer. Both from Amazon I think and mine cost around £16 and £12 respectively. Both 0.1g accuracy

Both sets have been in use for last 12 months.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

The only other thing I might add is that the 500g /0.01g versions might not be good if you want to weigh the portafilter handle with the coffee in it - if the portafilter handle has a combined weight of more than 500g you will go over and also (I think John from Decent was saying) that scales get less accurate towards the end of their range. Not sure you need 0.01g accuracy for coffee either.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I have a brifit/amir in use for that last 18 months, they have been dropped and spilled on multiple times and other than changing the battery once they have worked flawlessly


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Cheapo all the way, my 10 quid amir 3kg 0.1g ones are 2 years old and still going strong despite having been regularly doused with hot water and coffee (some of which has got behind the LCD). If they failed every year and I replaced with the same, it would still take 14 years before I hit the acaia pearl price! So I think they're good value for money.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You don't need expensive scales at all. I've got cheap ones from ebay for £5 that are accurate enough and weighed espresso for about 5 years and still work. You just have to be careful not to get them wet. I bought a Brewista V1 at about £40-50 because they were waterproof and they still work fine (though it's falling apart). Now I've got Felicita Arc for measuring flow rate but they aren't a necessity at all.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I have a cheap set of £3 Jewellery scales from ebay that read by the 0.1 perfect.

They need to be accurate in the low ranges, you can test this by putting on 5p pieces. I think they are something like 3.25g.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Test them when add to 10g + 0.2/0.5/1g


----------



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

I bought my scale from BB for like 19GBP. Man, never had a better scale, and it has got a timer as well.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Thanks a lot everyone for the comments - just searching on amazing now!


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Wisey said:


> Hi,
> 
> why do you need expensive acacia etc weighing scales?
> 
> ...


 I have the very set myself, for the money they're very good, as pointed out thought, no good if you want to get into pourover and other brewing methods. Ideally need a set that go up to 1000g.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> I have the very set myself, for the money they're very good, as pointed out thought, no good if you want to get into pourover and other brewing methods. Ideally need a set that go up to 1000g.


 No mate purely using for the machine I buy.

how much does a portafilter weigh? Someone said if it weighs more than 500g you need scales upto a kg as obviously couldnt weight portafilter & coffee as it already weighs more than 500g!


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Wisey said:


> No mate purely using for the machine I buy.
> 
> how much does a portafilter weigh? Someone said if it weighs more than 500g you need scales upto a kg as obviously couldnt weight portafilter & coffee as it already weighs more than 500g!


 The portafilter is around 430g, they are fine if you are only using them for espresso.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Buy the .1g/3kg amir/brifit


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> The portafilter is around 430g, they are fine if you are only using them for espresso.


 Great thanks mate...suppose if I can get the 500g for £12 that'll do if portafilter is only 430g....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In terms of longevity , my Pearls from the kickstarter years are still going .

Lunars are silly money ( i have a set , i got at a discount ) .

Sounds like there are plenty of cheaper options out there enow , when pearls and lunars came out they were cheaper and ahead of the competiton by miles. As with all tings people catch up and copy and make cheaper.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> In terms of longevity , my Pearls from the kickstarter years are still going .
> 
> Lunars are silly money ( i have a set , i got at a discount ) .
> 
> Sounds like there are plenty of cheaper options out there enow , when pearls and lunars came out they were cheaper and ahead of the competiton by miles. As with all tings people catch up and copy and make cheaper.


 Why don't you sell one?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wisey said:


> Why don't you sell one?!


 Lunars fit on the drop tray nicely , the Pears i use for all kinds of stuff, baking, filter coffee, weight out my single dosing.

they are both years old, and the price id get for them isn't worth it. The Pearls cost me what £80 , what would i get for em £50.. not worth it.

Plus I don't wanna


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've used cheap jewellery scales for years.
300g has 0.01g for espresso (these are quite responsive.
1000g 0.1g for weighing everything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I treat scales as disposable items. I drop, pour coffee on them and I usually get about two years out of a pair of cheap ones, usually the water gets in and i dry it out. Mostly the tare button goes first - which you can work around while you order another one. - then you have a backup. 😺


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I got this from the US and its great, timer and 0.1g increments









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Same as the Joe Frex ones or all the other copies around. They work though.

just zoomed in they are😂😂


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Tbh i think I'll get a frex copy if this one packs up, it has a pretty cheap feel tbh

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a second hand Pearl I bought from eBay for about £60 which I use for pour over. They are great with the auto start and flow control visualiser etc.
Great for weighing the portafilter too. 
then have a Hario v60 scale for the espresso pour (my brew scale before the Pearl). 
Both scales are super responsive and accurate enough and cheap second hand.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Found acaia pearl brand new for £99

and acaia lunar for £171 with discount


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Link for Pearl please @Joe shorrock


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> Link for Pearl please @Joe shorrock


 Il pm you


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Off topic I know but there's a lot of experience in here - if possible could someone give advice on a grinder - in my budget I think these are options -

eureka mignon facile £280

eureka mignon Silenzio £300

eureka mignon specialista £308

baratza Sette 30. £200

i think they're the best ones (most well known out there)....not sure of websites are ok or dodgy tho!

Any other thoughts welcome


----------



## lunarstablos (Mar 27, 2020)

Wisey said:


> Off topic I know but there's a lot of experience in here - if possible could someone give advice on a grinder - in my budget I think these are options -
> 
> eureka mignon facile £280
> 
> ...


 Where have you seen a Specialita at £308?? Are you sure that wasn't minus VAT?


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

lunarstablos said:


> Where have you seen a Specialita at £308?? Are you sure that wasn't minus VAT?


 Sorry yeah checked and it's minus VAT - scrub that off the list!


----------



## lunarstablos (Mar 27, 2020)

Wisey said:


> Sorry yeah checked and it's minus VAT - scrub that off the list!


 Damn!!! I was hoping for a link! 😄


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Wisey said:


> Off topic I know but there's a lot of experience in here - if possible could someone give advice on a grinder - in my budget I think these are options -
> 
> eureka mignon facile £280
> 
> ...


 Wisey, while everyone is happy to help, you are often posting the same question, usually cut and pasted, in multiple threads. There's an activity list and people scan various forums, there's no need for that. It also means you are getting the same information from different people as they don't realise others have already answered you. Some responses are quite detailed and the forum member has basically wasted their time.

Please ask your question once only, in the appropriate place, it will be better for you and the forum members trying to help you.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Wisey, while everyone is happy to help, you are often posting the same question, usually cut and pasted, in multiple threads. There's an activity list and people scan various forums, there's no need for that. It also means you are getting the same information from different people as they don't realise others have already answered you. Some responses are quite detailed and the forum member has basically wasted their time.
> 
> Please ask your question once only, in the appropriate place, it will be better for you and the forum members trying to help you.


 Fair enough.....still not sure exactly how this works or what activity lists are?!

but, I asked it in my chat about scales & then started a new thread....not everyone will ready my scales thread so I started a new one...although scales thread was wrong place, there was a lot of knowledgeable people chatting so I wanted their opinion


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Wisey said:


> Fair enough.....still not sure exactly how this works or what activity lists are?!
> 
> but, I asked it in my chat about scales & then started a new thread....not everyone will ready my scales thread so I started a new one...although scales thread was wrong place, there was a lot of knowledgeable people chatting so I wanted their opinion


 If you are reading this, scroll up to top of page. Just under the large CoffeeForums logo there are tabs. First is Browse, then there's Activity. Here people can see all new posts. There's also a 'most recent' on the right hand side of the main page, people will see your posts there.

'not everyone will read my scales thread' - true, but that's the way forums work, just post it where it belongs and hope people respond. Theoretically you could post the question in every single thread to get the most views but nobody would do that. What will happen though, if people keep reading duplicates, is that less people will respond, you don't want that.

Post question just the once, in the right forum, you'll be good.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> If you are readding this, scroll up to top of page. Just under the large CoffeeForums logo there are tabs. First is Browse, then there's Activity. Here people can see all new posts. There's also a 'most recent' on the right hand side of the main page, people will see your posts there.
> 
> 'not everyone will read my scales thread' - true, but that's the way forums work, just post it where it belongs and hope people respond. Theoretically you could post the question in every single thread to get the most views but nobody would do that. What will happen though, if people keep reading duplicates, is that less people will respond, you don't want that.
> 
> Post question just the once, in the right forum, you'll be good.


 Found it thanks!


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

Also posting in multiple threads Doesn't help you as you will get so many answers that it will overload your brain from so many different people that you will not know which way to turn everyone has there way of making Coffee and what they use, sometimes it is a case of getting out there and testing what suits you, forums are very good for advice and guidance and what works for some doesn't always work for others and sometimes you got to take a chance and try things for yourself, people are trying to help but final call will be yours in the end on what will suit your needs the most. The search button at the top of the forum will be a massive help to you also.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Adam.f said:


> Also posting in multiple threads Doesn't help you as you will get so many answers that it will overload your brain from so many different people that you will not know which way to turn everyone has there way of making Coffee and what they use, sometimes it is a case of getting out there and testing what suits you, forums are very good for advice and guidance and what works for some doesn't always work for others and sometimes you got to take a chance and try things for yourself, people are trying to help but final call will be yours in the end on what will suit your needs the most. The search button at the top of the forum will be a massive help to you also.


 👍🏻


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The cheapest scales I could find for test, not bad results in real test for dosing coffee in a heavy portafilter.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

it's upside down!

that looks likes the Amir scales off Amazon, but only 2kg: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01DKIYELO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (unavailable atm)

i picked up this 3kg model for £5 a couple of weeks ago as an Amazon Warehouse Deal (packaging was damaged but otherwise brand new).


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Found acaia pearl brand new for £99
> 
> and acaia lunar for £171 with discount


 @Joe shorrock does the Luna code still work?

cheers.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Apr1985 said:


> @Joe shorrock does the Luna code still work?
> 
> cheers.


 Believe so il pm you


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> Found acaia pearl brand new for £99
> 
> and acaia lunar for £171 with discount


 Hey @Joe shorrock I know this post is getting old but who was the supplier so that I can keep an eye out for one in the future?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Notes coffee London


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Jony said:


> Notes coffee London


 👍@Jony


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Marocchino said:


> 👍@Jony


 Yeah there still on there for same prices


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Yeah there still on there for same prices


 I just checked -

Pearl £132

Lunar £228

I have a discount code but this brings the Lunar to £205 not £171. Where could I find the Lunar at that bargain price?


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> Yeah there still on there for same prices


 Thanks Joe.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jasetaylor said:


> I just checked -
> 
> Pearl £132
> 
> ...


 Pm you


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Pm you


 Very many thanks 👍


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 31, 2016)

I've had a few sets of cheap scales come through the door now. I bought the same as @Wisey initially but the Amir brand. Fine enough. I then bought a second set but under a different brand, and here's where it gets obvious. When I'd tare the PF before extraction, the load cell would always jump 0.5 grams then continue to decrease in the negative. so by the time my extraction was done, sometimes it could be as much as a gram out.

In the end I opted to spend a bit more and got a set of scales with a timer built in for £20.

Routing around Amazon the other night as I often do, buying bits I don't need with money I don't have for coffee I'll never brew for friends I'll never see... I came across this sleek black number. Blatant rip off of the Acaia Pearl but, at only £20 I figured I'd give them a whirl. Let's see if I've just wasted more money or they come up trumps!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08BCSGH5W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe shorrock said:


> Pm you


 Me 3???

Cheers mate!


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Pm you


 Arrived today........


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Joe shorrock said:


> Pm you


Is it possible to have the contact also?


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

And me please



charris said:


> Is it possible to have the contact also?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Amazing thread! It is about agreeing cheap scales work just fine and it seems everybody agrees but at the same time a significant amount of people try to get a code to buy a bit cheaper the most insanely expensive scales! Love this!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

charris said:


> Amazing thread! It is about agreeing cheap scales work just fine and it seems everybody agrees but at the same time a significant amount of people try to get a code to buy a bit cheaper the most insane exoenaive scales! Love this!


 Funny thing is I got mine for 50% off on notes to due their fuck up 😂


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 31, 2016)

charris said:


> Amazing thread! It is about agreeing cheap scales work just fine and it seems everybody agrees but at the same time a significant amount of people try to get a code to buy a bit cheaper the most insanely expensive scales! Love this!


... fair one.

Was looking at the new Acaica Pyxis last night


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

charris said:


> Amazing thread! It is about agreeing cheap scales work just fine and it seems everybody agrees but at the same time a significant amount of people try to get a code to buy a bit cheaper the most insanely expensive scales! Love this!


 I have cheap scales and they are fine but annoyingly any adjustment of the cups stops the timer. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it 🙂


----------



## FrustratedBarista_1976 (May 19, 2020)

Pseudonym said:


> I've had a few sets of cheap scales come through the door now. I bought the same as @Wisey initially but the Amir brand. Fine enough. I then bought a second set but under a different brand, and here's where it gets obvious. When I'd tare the PF before extraction, the load cell would always jump 0.5 grams then continue to decrease in the negative. so by the time my extraction was done, sometimes it could be as much as a gram out.
> 
> In the end I opted to spend a bit more and got a set of scales with a timer built in for £20.
> 
> ...


 Hi,

I've been looking at these scales as well for espresso timing & weighing on a gaggia classsic - how've you found them? The reviews were very hit and miss - either brilliant or terrible - would you say they're good enough (not got acaia money to spend) or a total waste of time and effort? The yagua ones that seem favoured on the forum are out of stock at Black Cat et al.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

Wisey said:


> Hi,
> 
> why do you need expensive acacia etc weighing scales?
> 
> ...


 I have a set of those, the silver Amir version.

Just wiped them down with a dishcloth, and they flew out of my hand into a sink full of dirty dish water.

I drained out all I could, they are now drying on a hot radiator. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Skizz said:


> What you tend to get with higher price options is faster processing of the load-cell data and therefore a quicker reaction to any change in weight on the weighing platter.


 I bore this in mind as the cheapy ones (shown by OP) i found were a tad laggy....so James Hoffmann was my goto reference......and.......



Mrboots2u said:


> ...when pearls and lunars came out they were cheaper and ahead of the competiton by miles. *As with all tings people catch up and copy and make cheaper. *


 after watching one of his videos i was sold on the Timemore Black Mirror (blatant copy of Acai IMO) ones, duely ordered from China (£39) from Amazon and et voila.....INSTANT update; almost zero lag...the "ding" that James hated can also be muted; they're also "auto-start"  what's not to like ......best £39 i've spent in a while.


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

Dave_E said:


> I have a set of those, the silver Amir version.
> 
> Just wiped them down with a dishcloth, and they flew out of my hand into a sink full of dirty dish water.
> 
> I drained out all I could, they are now drying on a hot radiator. Wish me luck!


 *Update:*
Excellent news.

Left them on the radiator to dry out for a few hours, they are now working better than before.

Previously the push button switches took several attempts to turn the scales on, they were gunked up with spilt coffee I guess. Now they turn on at first press.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

This is the one I bought 5 months ago and has been working absolutely spot on. Has no issues with it. 
Brifit Digital Kitchen Scales, 3kg https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_BRCOFb4EYE1W9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

saying that I had another cheap set of scales previously and not been happy with it at all


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

I got this at about $10, touch sensor. Very responsive, result is very repeatable (accuracy of +/- 0.1).

You need to do a simple gauge repeatability test by weighing the same object for 10 times to see the fluctuations. This is the way I buy off my scale.

Most of the time we measure our coffee beans in one decimal place, of course 2 decimal places is always good but i don't see the real impact.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

Sorry to revive old thread, but I'm wondering if anyone knows whether there is any difference between the BRIFIT brand and all the other scales that look exactly the same on eBay but are half the price ?


----------



## Nirvanistka (11 mo ago)

Cheap scales break down very quickly and do not show your exact weight. I noticed this in my experience. However, if you buy a scale for 25-30 pounds, then such scales will last you a very long time, and they will always show the exact data of your body.


----------

